# Anyone seen the new Beetle Premium?



## RoyVW (Jul 23, 2014)

Pretty sharp looking:
20140723_105614 by royroy860, on Flickr


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:

this pic REALLY makes me wanna take off the front plate bracket and fill/paint the holes, then figure out a solution to avoid/minimize tickets. The R-Line front end looks so much better without. I'm slightly disappointed non-R Beetles are getting that bumper though. 

What size are those wheels? And any other wheel info would be useful, I wonder what they'd look like on a Reef Blue car..


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

the wheels are 235/40/19


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

homerdash said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> this pic REALLY makes me wanna take off the front plate bracket and fill/paint the holes, then figure out a solution to avoid/minimize tickets. The R-Line front end looks so much better without. I'm slightly disappointed non-R Beetles are getting that bumper though.


Get a front tow hook license plate mount, that way you can remove it for shows and stuff, but run legal on a daily basis


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

homerdash said:


> What size are those wheels? And any other wheel info would be useful, I wonder what they'd look like on a Reef Blue car..


Those are the 19" Tornado wheels but with white inserts instead of black.


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

Unfortunately, the tdi premium pack comes with the 18" disc wheels.









































































I took the disc part of the rims off, I'll post pics this weekend.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Not a fan of the silver mirror caps


----------



## msjulie33 (Apr 9, 2006)

*no turbo guages?*

I thought all turbo/tdi had the dash mounted 3 guage pod...


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

msjulie33 said:


> I thought all turbo/tdi had the dash mounted 3 guage pod...


The premium pack deletes the gauge pack and replaces with an Iphone 5 adapter that runs apps that replaces the guages


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

emulous said:


> The premium pack deletes the gauge pack and replaces with an Iphone 5 adapter that runs apps that replaces the guages


I would prefer the gauge pack, if I am going to have my phone run apps it should do so through BT... if connected then in arm rest is fine or where lighter is... up on top of dash, that is so 90s GPS style


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

Posted in another thread but can you get a 1.8T coupe manual?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Just saying I might want these rims!!


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

That's Atlantic? That's 10 minutes away! I may have to go check it out.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Yep!!


----------

